# ole' Oxford Haunt 09



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

here is some pics from halloween 09









halloween09 pictures by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*torture area*

i put together a torture area when you 1st walk into my haunt-the dungoen doors slams like someone is trying to get out, works on a motion sensor-ill post a vid soon


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, who's that handsome dude next to the greeting reaper?

Nice set up, pyro, and you're right about clowns - EVIL!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

love the bluckie on the stake


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

heres the vid of the doors in action---
videos :: GEDC0228.flv video by pyro-1966 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m80/pyro-1966/videos/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m80/pyro-1966/videos/GEDC0228


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

What a great set up. Looks like it was alot of fun. 
I hope that you had better luck with the weather.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Awesome job. 

I wish all the members of all the boards lived in the same town - Haunttown? lol -


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh wow, everything looks so GREAT!! Awesome job!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Fabulous setup! And you are so right about the clowns...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool! Love the mausoleum and of course...CLOWNS! Terrific set up!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome work I really love the whole set up


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, I am so stealing some of your ideas. sweet job on the haunt!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

What an awesome setup! What a lot of work too! Great job...love the different areas and the maze. Lucky you have a large area for everything! Fantastic!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Is the welcome sign new this year? Turned out really well.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

na its from last year -the guy that was holding it was stolen


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Bah! People really suck sometimes.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job Manny. I love the hatch doors.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking haunt.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

As always great pics Pyro! I loved the hooded prop nice and creepy looking. Loved the corn maze look. Poor kid had to be the guinea pig to your banging door prop tsk..tsk.  Great job on the haunt and the prop looked great!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great Haunt Pyro. Love the banging doors.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet display Pyro. I'm sure the kids were very scared. Is this your first year having a walk through? It looks pretty cool and big. Anyway my favorite scene is the torture area. It is very cool how you have the dungeon and all the torture devices.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great looking haunt, pyro, love the maze idea, the clowns, brrrr they give me the chills! . The banging dungeon door is cool too!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a great display, awesome job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice looking clowns! I too really like the banging doors. Nice set up, everything looked really good.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job as usual Manny!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice stuff, Manny. Love the cellar doors. Well done.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

why thank you all --that poor kid was my son , he helpme do the vid (needed someone to trigger it) this year was 1st for a big walk thru, top 3 was the corn maze it was about 100' long and the clown maze and the dungeon doors it got the people going in and then coming out


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent work neighbor! It was just as impressive in person.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The whole setup looks like a blast...terrific work


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great set up, looked like tons of fun.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great, Pyro.
I always love the crypt with the bird on it.


----------

